# Green pen blanks



## Woodworkingteddybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I am in the process of buying some Box Elder blanks from Texas Timbers ( Kevin ) I have never worked wit green blanks before and need advice.
Should I dry then firstm air or microwave or turn them green and hope for the best?

Thanks in advande for any and all suggestions.
John


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am no pen turning expert, so I may be corrected here. I have turned sopping wet wood before (and I have soaked once dry wood dying it on the lathe) The friction from sanding that little bitty piece of wood should dry it. If it is glued to the tube good, you will be OK. I have taken a piece of paper towel and just pinched the piece of wood while it was spinning on the lathe if it was soaking wet, steam does come out of it. I figure once it gets that hot, even for a few seconds it's dry enough.

Having said that I have dried wood in the microwave before (30 seconds on, 60 seconds off) but I don't know about doing that to the box elder and if it will affect the color.

If you are real worried about it, since you are up north, let them set on the heat register for a week.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=216&cat=500


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

OK I can now say with experience, go for it. I don't expect any problems for you. Here is some of the same stock you are talking about.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow that's pretty Daren! :thumbsup: 

Nice wood too if you don't mind me saying so:shifty: 


John didn't you get your tracking number I sent? Those customs hoops slow things down ya know. Be patient it is coming. :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Wow that's pretty Daren! :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice wood too if you don't mind me saying so:shifty:


I just used one of the plainer pieces you sent for the first one. (like any of it was "plain", just the only word I could think of... how about less dramatic pieces ?) I have never played with RBE, so I thought I would not start with "the good stuff"


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

John, 

Don't know how far Lacine is from you but here's the latest from my UPS account . . . . . . 


LACHINE,
QC, CA 01/04/2007 11:48 A.M. REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY 01/04/2007 11:48 A.M. REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY;RELEASED BY CLR AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT 
:icon_wink:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

isn't there some shrinkage when wood drys?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> isn't there some shrinkage when wood drys?


Yes, some species more than others. I would never cut a set of dovetails in wood that wasn't kiln dried. Or build anthing that is going to be inside. But we are just talking ink pens here. I turn green bowls all the time (gonna turn some out of the box elder), they move/shrink and crack sometimes. There are ways to lessen all that by slowing the drying (paper bags, bury in sawdust, submerge in a dish soap solution...) 
I will admit the pens blanks SHOULD be dry first, but I have turned quite a few wet ones with no problems.


----------

